#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Pattaya Amari Orchid Resort holds wedding fair

## dirtydog

*Second Wedding Fair in Pattaya*

The Aranda Ballroom in the Amari Orchid Resort and Tower on North Beach Road, Pattaya, was the venue chosen on the 16th August for the annual Wedding Fair, entitled Wedding Dreams 2. 

This is the second time that the Amari has put on this event, which proved very successful last year especially with many young couples just about to tie the knot. 

Pattaya People

----------

